# Philodendron pink princess leaf issue



## Goat (Jun 20, 2021)

My philodendron pink princess is having some leaf issue.Its not light because my other philodendron are fine around it.They are all is the same miracle grow peatmoss perlite orchid bark and worm casting.I have attached pictures any ideal thanks for your time.


----------



## DarciD (May 23, 2020)

Is this a new leaf? My PPP always unfurls kind of rusty and pink before settling into green. Is this a new plant?


----------



## Goat (Jun 20, 2021)

New leaf but not a new plant and its almost like you see the unfurling lines in the leaf.The 2 leafs before it where incomplete.look at the tip of the leaf on the second pic.


----------

